# Ball turner...also concave shaping!



## Divided He ad (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi all. thought since some seemed interested in the style of my first engine attempt I should share the wealth, so to speak!

So here is the link to Steve Bedair's site where I got the plans for my/his ball turner. It is extremely strong it can even face off and turn down using the power feed!! (saves on changing back to tool post unless you have too  )

http://www.bedair.org/Ball/ball22.html  share your Original works with Steve too, I gave him the plans to my torches as a thank you. It's only fair to swap good for good 

Also a few pics of my ball turner and what it can do :- 

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/MY BALL TURNER - STEVE BEDAIR PLAN/

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll221/dividedhead/TREADLE ENGINE MK II/

Sorry to have to show the start of engine mkII but it's the most relevant to model makers such as yourselves ;D

Good luck to those who take up the challenge! 

Ralph.


----------



## zeusrekning (Mar 24, 2008)

How accurate is this method for cutting balls? Where I used to work me made a lot of "dog bone" axle shafts for RC cars and similar connecting rods with a ball on each end for pneumatic air tools. 
It was a PITA to hold the spherical shape accurately. We would measure three points , one vertically, one at 45deg / , and one at 135deg. We also used go/nogo ring gages for a quick check. This was all done on a Swiss screw machine but we had to make offsets constantly. I ahve a project that is similar to the above mentioned parts and just wanted to know what to expect. 
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Cedge (Mar 24, 2008)

Tim
It's not only pretty accurate, its not at all difficult. Once set, the tool maintains the radius throughout the whole arc of the cut.... concave or convex. I really like the cutting head on this one much better than the experimental one I made sometime back.

I usually use an over the top version for cutting sphericals, but this design is the most versatile, allowing both concave and convex cuts with a single tool.

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the idea of this radius cutter... but I will have to come up with a different way to mount it to a 7X mini lathe. Gonna have to think this one thru...

Got any more picture of your torches??

Eric


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello all, this is pretty east to set up. I simply mic the dia of the part divide by two and set the tool to that measurement using my vernier to get as accurate as possible. The trick is setting the tip at zero in the first place( took me some testing ) and as steve says here it holds the measurement you set, I'll have to vid it in action and 'tube' it... may try that this eve? 

The torches... I can put some pics on to 'bucket' for you to see, I'll do that now and post the link... just need to find the right place to post them... not exactly engines!! 

Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, 

for those of you who asked. Here is a vid of the ball turner doing just that... well making a knob anyway!

Hope it's ok...? if you want further just ask... with my new camera stand it's easy ;D


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4pwUw0G3RQ[/ame]

It's 1.50 am   .... good night!


Ralph.


----------



## Bernd (Mar 31, 2008)

Ralph,

Excellent. Also you have a great talent for making those videos. :bow: :bow:

Bernd


----------



## deere_x475guy (Mar 31, 2008)

Divided....really enjoyed the video!

I still have the ball turner I made for my 9x20. I am using a boring head set up now on my 13x40 but I really preferr the style from Steve's site.


----------



## dparker (Apr 1, 2008)

Divided: That is impressive! You really had me going--I watched the chuck moving back and forth several times before it dawned on me you were using the camera mount on the carriage. You need more swarf or oil spray on the back guard. You really had me watching and trying to concentrate on what was happening.
Got to make me one of those things, looks like fun making steel balls. Good on you. Thank you, I even liked the music.
don


----------



## Powder keg (Apr 1, 2008)

Super Job there Ralph!!! I might have to see about mounting a camera onto my lathe. That's a great Idea! Thanks for sharing)

Wes


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 1, 2008)

;D It's nice to know it confused others... I made the vid and it had me looking more than once!! :big:

It really is my favorite piece of tooling ;D

might make a vid showing the styling stuff next? Don't know when though got to make some torches as prezzies first 



Ralph.


----------

